# Kinda new to forum but need some ideas on what I should buy for my next car.



## INFUS3D (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I've recently been looking into buying an Audi, as a former vDub enthusiast of older vDubs. I'd like to stay with something I trust. 

Here is my ivdub profile:
http://www.ivdub.com/Alaskan67dub


I'm interested in buying an A5 Coupe, and would of course love to trick it out. 

I'm curious if I should go with a Certified Pre-owned, or just go new. It'll be a bit further down the road from now before I get into one I still have to sell my GMC Plowtruck to at least get enough funds to get an Audi.


*My biggest questions are*:


Should I go used or new?

Should I wait for the 2015 A3?

Can I get a TDI in an Audi, but with a more sporty feel, something similar to the S4?

Should I go with the S line models? I've read some posts about the front end going out and the steering being a bit difficult on some of those models. :banghead:

What sites are there to pick up aftermarket mods for the engine?

What Audi's should I stay away from, as in which ones seem to have continuous problems?

Should I just buy a used one temporarily here in Texas?


Hit me up here anytime.... I've recently migrated towards this forum more than others.


----------



## INFUS3D (Jun 29, 2013)

102 Views, no replies..... thanks!


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

INFUS3D said:


> *My biggest questions are*:
> 
> 
> Should I go used or new?
> ...



1. Depends if you can afford a new model or not. The CPO is a great option, giving you an additional 2 years of the full warranty. The CPO's are obviously going to be more money than the same year and model not CPO'd. Have you considered leasing a new A5? Great option.

2. Not sure what differences will be on the '15, but that means that you won't even see the '15's on the lot until 1st or 2nd quarter next year. 

3.The TDI will have a good amount of torque. You will have options for S-line as well, but that does not give you performance. 

4. Most all current Audi's are built well. My suggestion is to stay away from the CVT transmission. Always opt for quattro, not FWD.

Just a suggestion, but if you are looking for an A5, do some reading in the A5 forum. A lot of good talk is in there. A good source for parts as well. http://forums.fourtitude.com/forumdisplay.php?956-A5-amp-S5-Coupe-amp-Cabriolet-(B8)


----------



## noludoru (May 14, 2009)

*Should I go used or new?* The A5 has won KBB's best resale value award for its class. . . so you could go either way. It depends a lot on what features are important to you. Do you want a MT or S-Tronic? If it's a MT, you're going to have to go new - used is hard to find. Do you want navigation? If so, go for the 2013 - Audi Connect is amazing and completely worth going new for. Do you want 

*Should I wait for the 2015 A3?*

Do you want a smaller car than the A5? Do you want a four-door? Do you want an S-Tronic? Are you willing to special order to make sure you get the car you want, because we're almost certain to have limited production. The answers here need to all be yes.

*Can I get a TDI in an Audi, but with a more sporty feel, something similar to the S4?*

In Europe. TDIs will be coming out in the upcoming years in the A4 and A5, but no promises of an S TDI.

*Should I go with the S line models? I've read some posts about the front end going out and the steering being a bit difficult on some of those models.* 

S-Line or S-Model? The S-Line is an appearance package. The S Models have appearance upgrades also; but with V6 supercharged engines, different transmissions, and different suspensions. I'm not sure about the front end having issues or of the steering being difficult. aIf you mean steering feel, it's much softer than BMW's.

*What sites are there to pick up aftermarket mods for the engine?* STASIS, 303 Motorsports, APR I think. On the 2.0T all you really need to do is chip it, but a bigger turbo makes it a monster.

*What Audi's should I stay away from, as in which ones seem to have continuous problems?* 

Older models - 2009 and newer have great reliability according to both JD Power and Consumer Reports.

*Should I just buy a used one temporarily here in Texas?* Again, it's all up to you. If you're in the San Antonio area, I highly recommend Dilip at Cavender Audi. I went to a training class with him and he's awesome - quiet, kind, not pushy, cares about his customers. . . exactly how a salesperson should be.


----------

